# Sideways snow...



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a few pics from behind the wheel during yesterday morning's travels.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a driveway I plowed out today. Notice the gate in the third picture and envision it closed in the middle of that rock-hard drift... Lesson learned: don't quote residential over the phone. I actually got my wrenches out and took the gate off its hinges to be able to get into the yard.

There was probably less than 2" of snow on the ground before this storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Was that doity snow or ice ???

looks a lot like sooty ice ..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, sorry to laugh at you but that 3rd pic is funny, cause I can imagine a guy showing up to find that & cursing through the entire job. I can say you learned a valuable lesson, I luckily learned that lesson(no #'s till I see it, no exeptions) from the misery of others. Hey at least you got more snow.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1564774 said:


> Was that doity snow or ice ???
> 
> looks a lot like sooty ice ..


The wind howled terribly all night and the next day and some spots blew down to bare dirt so in the afternoon I started to notice that grimy look, I guess from the wind picking up dirt off bare patches, which is interesting because the ground was wet and our weather has been below freezing for weeks. I have been struggling to dig it with a backhoe or excavator, not sure how the wind does it so easily. If you notice it is only the last 4" or so that is dirty, which baffles me because upwind of this property there was no bare dirt visible for a mile or more, I know because I looked.

Really can't explain why the snow was so dirty here, I've never seen it like that before.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If it was blowing like a SOB the dirt could have easily been picked up several miles away and settled in with the drifts. It's really not uncommon in wind country, it's kind of like having a forest fire several hundred miles away and having ash covering you pickup.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Another thing that was weird about it- I had to shovel around the gate and so forth and when I got home and took my boots off they were muddy...like quite surprisingly muddy...and the last place they had walked was in a two-foot drift. Ground is frozen and all I did all morning was plow and shovel walks. Mud must have come from the dirt in the snow on my boots as it melted in my heated truck cab. That drift must have had a really high dirt content.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Was there any stinging snow?


----------

